# Will the THR22 National Release Date be Feb. 9?



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

Do we yet know the national release date and pricing for new customers for the THR22?

I read a few months ago that Feb. 9 is the potential release date, but I wanted to see if anyone had any additional info of when the THR-22 may be available from DirecTV outside of the test markets.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

mavs-fan said:


> Do we yet know the national release date and pricing for new customers for the THR22?
> 
> I read a few months ago that Feb. 9 is the potential release date, but I wanted to see if anyone had any additional info of when the THR-22 may be available from DirecTV outside of the test markets.


AFAIK, its available to everyone now.

The HR34 will be available to existing customers starting 2/9, limit 1 per household.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

THR 22 is still only in select markets and there is not an official date right now when it will go national.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Correct...if you are out of market, DirecTV.com does not give you the option to purchase the HD DirecTiVo yet.

....And the HMC HD DVR (HR34) cannot be purchased either on the website at this point. It indicates coming in early 2012.


----------



## dirtydog2005 (Jan 19, 2012)

I spoke with DirecTV yesterday, and the rep confirmed Feb 9 was the date they'll be accepting orders. Fingers crossed, I guess.


----------



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

dirtydog2005 said:


> I spoke with DirecTV yesterday, and the rep confirmed Feb 9 was the date they'll be accepting orders. Fingers crossed, I guess.


Thanks for the confirmation. It will be interesting to see what the cost of the THR-22 is for new customers and if it will also be available for new customers on 2/9. We may either get two THR-22's or go with a HR34/HRxx DVR setup.


----------



## alexginga (Dec 25, 2003)

The more I use it - the more I am becoming a fan of the Tivo.

With the ability to upgrade the disk drive to 2TB and Photo and Music integration via Tivo Desktop free PC app, as well as DirecTV on Demand (1xxx) channels in place, I don't see much of a service loss vs. the traditional HR2x series receivers.

But I have to admit I will miss the following features:

- Ability to share the playlist across multiple receivers (connected home)
- YouTube
- Pandora
- iPad App Remote, Guide and Streaming (oh wait - I can still do it as long as I have at least one R22, H25, or HR2x receiver) :grin:

Anything else I missed?

On the bright side - my TV has a lot of apps, including Pandora, Netflix, and YouTube - so not much to lose in this respect.

Have fun with your new DTivo - whenever you get it!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> THR 22 is still only in select markets and there is not an official date right now *if* it will go national.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sbiller1 (May 18, 2008)

Weaknees is now shipping
http://www.weaknees.com/hd-tivo-directv-thr22.php



> THR22 HD TiVo DVR Units for use with DirecTV - In Stock and shipping (there may be a delay while we fill backorders)


It appears SolidSignal is shipping as well
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=THR22&d=DIRECTV-TiVO-THR22-High-Definition-MPEG-4-HD-DVR-(THR-22)&tab=reviews&utm_campaign=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266


----------



## sbiller1 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/01/upgraded-directivos-from-weaknees-are-on-deck/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My understanding is that it is still in select markets, but online retailers have some stock with more coming soon.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My understanding is that it is still in select markets, but online retailers have some stock with more coming soon.


Correct and there is not an official date released at this time for the national release, anything being said right now is just speculation.


----------



## Heynonny (Jul 11, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> there is not an official date released at this time for the national release, anything being said right now is just speculation.


Then multitudes of DirecTV CSRs are speculating. February 9 is the date they are giving out. You should report this to your people to take care of the problem.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Heynonny said:


> Then multitudes of DirecTV CSRs are speculating. February 9 is the date they are giving out. You should report this to your people to take care of the problem.


If I could figure out how to stop people from creating information due to the lack of information I would be an author/speaker making millions.

The THR22 did make the cut on the 9th though and will go national as speculated.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/09/directivo-now-available-nationwide-please-try-to-contain-your-e/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the full Press Release:



> TiVo® HD DVR Available Nationwide from DIRECTV
> TiVo and DIRECTV Back Together Again
> 
> ALVISO, Calif. (February 9, 2012) - TiVo Inc., the creator of and a leader in advanced television services including digital video recorders (DVRs), announced today the nationwide availability of the TiVo® HD DVR from DIRECTV, which enables DIRECTV customers to once again enjoy the world-famous TiVo service seamlessly integrated with their DIRECTV service.
> ...


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks great except for NO Whole Home DVR; that's an immediate deal breaker for us. We love that feature in our system.


----------



## alk3997 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ordered ours this morning. For $99 (long time customers) receiving the THR22 + AM21 + free shipping. Will be replacing our old HR10-250. The dual hard drives in our HR10-250 are starting to get louder during spinning which is sometimes a sign of impending failure.

We have a whole home HD distribution system, so the lack of DirecTV's whole home in the THR22 luckily isn't a factor for us.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I got an email from Tivo this morning announcing the availability and I can see it available online when I log into my DirecTV account. I'm going to stick with the HRxxs to keep the whole home service. That works too good and is used daily.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I have no need for whole home so the Tivo DVR has been perfect for me!


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Which hour storage does "D" send out?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

gomezma1 said:


> Which hour storage does "D" send out?


Huh?


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

So how is this unit better than say an HR24?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> So how is this unit better than say an HR24?


You'll find plenty of threads here comparing the various pros & cons of the THR22 vs the DirecTV HR2x DVRs. "Search" is your friend.

Start with the First Look here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199680


----------

